
Ask HN: Anyone still using multiple screens for coding? - dx034
I find it much more productive to have 2-3 screens (or 1 large 4k screen) when coding, so that I can have multiple files+browser+docs open without constantly switching windows. Furthermore, typing on a proper keyboard seems more ergonomic than using laptop keyboards.<p>However, lately I&#x27;ve seen more and more people coding on laptops (without additional screens&#x2F;keyboard) even if they&#x27;d have desktops available. And many flexible office spaces don&#x27;t even have the ability to install additional screens and keyboard&#x2F;mouse.<p>Am I missing something here? Is my impression biased or is it really that uncommon to use a proper set-up for developing code?
======
PebblesHD
Over on the world of finance where I spend the majority of my time, one laptop
and maybe an external screen running at the wrong resolution is commonplace.
The development team shares the same standard workstation setup as the non-
technical adviser sitting across the room, which to me seems wrong. I much
prefer having the extra screen real estate so I purchased a 27" Dell to sit
next to the 24" rotated vertically. At home I have a single 40" 4k monitor
which is excellent for coding as well. So, in my case, I'd say yes, it is much
better to have a few screens, unless you have one really big one.

~~~
insoluble
And here I thought I was the only one with a vertical side monitor. Then
again, did you mean that both are vertical?

~~~
PebblesHD
Nope, just the smaller of the two. It's great for viewing a whole class or
several slide packs at once. Or a single remedy ticket as long as it's not too
big...

------
mbrock
I use a laptop with a full screen terminal Emacs and a font that fits roughly
30x80 characters. It helps me concentrate; I don't like seeing many different
things at the same time.

I have a global key binding to disable the trackpad because I prefer not to
use it and my laptop keyboard is pretty nice.

This setup influences how I work and what tools I prefer.

Recently I've been working on automating all of my bank errands using
WebDriver so I don't have to interact with any websites, for example.

------
h1d
I code on MBA but with external display and keyboard front and center having
MBA sit beside the display.

I have display turned off on the MBA and only use the external main display
but I do keep the lid open to use its trackpad.

I resize my communication tools (email, skype) narrowly to the left side of
the screen and keep my other main apps (browser, db tools, editors) for the
rest of the space. This way, I can look at both without really turning my neck
around and the fact that with wide displays, codes/web pages almost start at
the center of the screen definitely makes it easier to read instead of having
have to move your sight to the left on every line.

I've pretty much come to the conclusion that sticking what to concentrate on,
on the main display is the way to go instead of splitting them all over your
desk.

Static hand position with vim keybinding and with less eye/neck movement,
least fatigue you get. (Of course with the chair your body likes.)

------
patrickgordon
My macbook pro is connected to a Dell P2715Q. Using an external keyboard
(Matias QuietPro) and mouse (Logitech MX Master)

I have Telegram, Slack, spotify, etc. on the macbook pro screen and I have my
web browser and IDE on the Dell side-by-side.

This setup is relatively new, previously I was only using the laptop screen.
It is working great for me and my productivity has definitely increased.

------
pcvarmint
I routinely code with 2-3 monitors, with terminals, IDEs, editors, debuggers,
email, Skype, etc., in separate windows, so that I can quickly switch to the
desired operation without opening and closing a lot of windows.

I sometimes use two monitors in portrait mode side-by-side for long code
listings.

I think this and many other custom monitor setups, are more common than you
think.

I see all kinds of custom KVM configurations around the offices and cubicles I
work. Everyone's needs are different.

But back to your original question: if more people are using laptops, and less
are using dedicated workstations with large (multi-)monitors, then that could
just be a cost-cutting measure (paying for one laptop instead of a laptop +
workstation), or maybe they are going to meetings after meetings too often to
make a dedicated workstation even useful.

But it wouldn't be unreasonable to expect a docking station (or just the
necessary cables), keyboard, mouse, and a large monitor, to supplement a
laptop for long-term coding work.

------
HD187123c
If you're working on a single screen, you need the following shortcut keys
(think StarCraft):

\- A shortcut key for every major application you use

\- A shortcut key to tile the window to the LHS of the screen

\- A shortcut key to tile the window to the RHS of the screen

\- A shortcut key to select the window on the LHS

\- A shortcut key to select the window on the RHS

If your OS doesn't support these shortcut keys, build them into it.

The thing about multiple monitors it's that it's basically just a hack to get
around the fact that screens were never big enough to begin with. Trust me,
once you use a truly giant screen you'll understand. I use a 34" curved screen
by LG. Additionally a single screen lets you sort out your ergonomics problems
more easily.

The other thing about multiple monitors is that the thought of regularly
configuring them is enough to send a shiver down any experienced Linux user's
spine:

[https://xkcd.com/963/](https://xkcd.com/963/)

~~~
brokenmachine
How do you set up those shortcut keys? I think I could _probably_ set them up
in KDE on Linux but no idea in any other OS or using any other WM.

~~~
HD187123c
I use KDE. I have a more advanced version of wmctrl that does the trick.
Tiling to the LHS/RHS is already built into KDE fortunately. I'm also working
on improving AutoKey. Will release the source code once it's tidied up a bit.

For Windows, you may be able to get a decent way through the list using
AutoHotKey, it's a fairly powerful language (despite being a pretty weird
one).

------
patatino
I like just one monitor and have only the software opened I really use like
editor, browser and a some terminal (depends on the os, mac or win).

Everything else like email I open check it and then close it again.

I'd rather switch windows instead of moving my head. I'd rather switch windows
instead of moving my head.

------
vlodiag
Yes, multiple monitors definitely make you more productive. I think employers
who provide it win over long term as monitor is relatively cheap to
programmer's salary.

~~~
dtnewman
It's almost surprising that any company would say no. A decent monitor can be
had for under $300. If it improves someone's productivity by 0.5%, it's
probably worth the investment.

------
codegeek
Forget coding. I am so used to at least 2 monitors that working on a laptop
screen makes me uncomfortable even for basic surfing. I do it only when
traveling since I have no choice.

But I know a team member who actually prefers working on a laptop screen and
he writes a lot more code. So I guess it comes down to personal preferences.

------
ruairidhwm
I code purely on a 13" Macbook Air but would definitely say that multiple
monitors or a single large 4k screen would be superior.

I'm constrained due to travel, but would love an extra monitor!

------
flignats
3 screens, sometimes 4. IDE, Browser, Mockups, Debug

